# Recommended transportation from Cancun airport to Royal Islander



## DannyMc (Apr 15, 2007)

What is the easier way to get from airport to Royal Islander for four people.  I am not looking for the cheapest way but a comfortable method.  Does Thomas Moore make such arrangements?


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Apr 15, 2007)

DannyMc said:


> What is the easier way to get from airport to Royal Islander for four people.  I am not looking for the cheapest way but a comfortable method.  Does Thomas Moore make such arrangements?



Yes, Thomas Moore is the way to go if you are not renting a car, I have never used them because I like to rent a car but from what EVERYONE on this board will tell you they are by far the best way to go and wont cost you much at all. They ue a nice big van so 4 people will be comfortable. If I ever decide to go that way Thomas Moore will be my choice hands down!


----------



## Jameson18 (Apr 15, 2007)

There are many ways to get to Royal Islander from the airport. Thomas More is convenient. All you have to do is go to the Royal Resorts website and there is a link to transportation with Thomas More. You pay at the end as part of the your stay in the resort so you dont have to pay the drivers anything.

If you're going soon, better get the reservation done, they will send you email confirmation that you wil need to show to get your transportation. Follow this link you'll get al the info.

http://royalresorts.com/transfers.stm


----------



## JEFF H (Apr 15, 2007)

Brant Boston is a better option for Private service at $35 one way or $65 roundtrip for upto 7 passengers.  Brant's service is highly rated by fellow Tuggers and famous for discount tours and the Cancun 2 for 1 dining card.
http://www.entertainment-plus.net/tour_transport.cfm


Vic at Cancun Valet offers private service for about the same prices and is also highly rated.  Vic also books private tours,grocery delivery and weekly rentals of cell phones,DVD payers,boogie boards.
http://www.cancunvalet.com/en-us/dept_243.html

Thomas Moore charges $50 for private van service one way.
I only recommend Thomas Moore for the shared service when you have 3 passengers or less. They charge $8.50 per person oneway or $17 roundtrip.
I recommend just taking a Taxi back to the airport for $20 upto 4 passengers.
The shared service also works good when you have single passengers arriving and departing at different times.
http://www.royalresorts.com/transfers.stm


----------



## akbmusic (Apr 15, 2007)

Definitely loved Cancun valet. Used them when we went in January. We got a van for just us (4 people) and thought the prices were as reasonable as any. Our flight got in 1/2 hour late and they were waiting for us. When we checked out the next Saturday, we got down about 25 minutes early and our driver was already waiting for us then too! Plenty of room for us and our luggage, incredible helpful, friendly drivers. We would use them again in a heartbeat!


----------



## BSQ (Apr 15, 2007)

Thomas Moore fits the bill of being a comfortable method.  It easy to book, just go to the royals website and follow the links.  Shortly after you submit your request, they send you the e-mail confirmations.  They are easy to find at the airport, they use 9 passenger vans, but seldom put 9 people into them. It's beilled to your villa at the resort, so you pay when you settle your account at the end of the week. 

For the return trip, midweek you pop on down to the travel desk in the Islander's lobby, and confirm your departure time. saturday, show up on the steps at your designated time, and away you go.


----------



## cerralee (Apr 15, 2007)

*The ADO Bus*

I know you said you did not care about price but I still would like to mention the ADO bus.  You hang a right when you get to the outside, walk 20 or 30 yards and there thy sit-big huge immaculate buses that will take you to the bus station for about $3 a person.  From there catch a taxi to the resort-simple, comfortable, and yes...cheap.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 15, 2007)

I never used any prearranged service yet for my trips to Cancun. I would suggest going with Thomas More if you have 4 or less people. If you have more get one of the other transport outfits mentioned. Like Jeff, I usually take a taxi back to the airport- tho I did use the Royals' return service once from VCI.


----------



## M&M (Apr 15, 2007)

*Anther vote  for*

Brant Boston's USA Transfers www.entertainment-plus.net  and   Vic's Cancun Valet  www.cancunvalet.com are the two services we use. 

We usually have 5 or more people and its cheaper and faster than Thomas Moore Since it's a private transfer you don't have to wait to fill the van and only stop at your own hotel.

Mike


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

If I have only 2, do I have to pay $50 to Thomas Moore, or $17 one way for 2?

Any suggestion to a smaller party of 2?  Thanks.


----------



## BSQ (Apr 15, 2007)

peelboy, for jsut two people, if you use thomas more, you can book a shared van at $17 PP round trip.  If others are in your van, they will also be going to Royals, so even with a stop along the way, it goes quickly.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 16, 2007)

There really aren't that many resorts between the airport and the tri-Royals. We once got a van on arrival for 6 or 8 of us that were all going to the tri-Royals. $ 40 total. It did take about 15 minutes to find someone.


----------



## Janis (Apr 17, 2007)

We have always used Brant's. They have never let us down - but the price for a large van is $45 TO the hotel and $20 for the return


----------



## ValDar (Apr 17, 2007)

*Recommended transportation from Cancun airport*

Is the Thomas Moore site secure?  I noticed that they ask for credit card information, and didn't see the https or lock.  Am I missing it?  Want to book ground transportation. Thanks!


----------



## ValDar (Apr 17, 2007)

*Recommended transportation from Cancun airport*

Ok, never mind.  I got the https for a secure site this time.  Must have been my mistake!


----------



## Kenrabs (Apr 17, 2007)

We used USA Transfers through Brant's Entertainment-plus. It's Private and was $52 round trip for 3 of us. No waiting and stops. I think it's $65 for 4 also roundtrip.


----------



## Jameson18 (Apr 17, 2007)

ValDar said:


> Is the Thomas Moore site secure?  I noticed that they ask for credit card information, and didn't see the https or lock.  Am I missing it?  Want to book ground transportation. Thanks!



You don't need to pay online, i never do. They will send you a confirmation by email to use when you arrive then your payment will show up on your leaving the resort when you checkout. Much safer. Of course this works if you're going to the Royals, not sure about other resorts.


----------



## kasha (Apr 18, 2007)

I swear by Brant. Excellent service!!!!!!


----------



## Hoosier (Apr 18, 2007)

Brant is the man!


----------



## kzinck (Apr 29, 2007)

*Thomas Moore*

Just back and used Thomas Moore, there were 2 of us going to VCI.  Somone retrieved us out of the airport and whisked us to the Thomas Moore bus stop.  Two other couples got there the same time.  Dropped each of the couples at one of the other Royals.  Very quick and convenient and was nice to be rescued from the sea of people in the airport.  On the way home, two different couples staying at the VCI travelled with us to the Airport - no stops.  Highly recommmend.  Especially nice as new to Cancun and their service in right in the Royal resorts so no worrys.


----------



## Punky (Apr 30, 2007)

*Brant Boston*

I usually use Thomas More, but last year decided to give Brant the business.  I arranged transportation for 10 people.  Six people went in a van, and went directly to the Royal Sands.  It was great for them.  Since there were 4 of us left to transport, there was a nice air conditioned sedan waiting.  We were put in that sedan, then asked to get out and wait a minute.  After several minutes, up came a beat up, rather dirty sedan (inside and out), and we were asked to get in that sedan. Keep in mind each time luggage is getting carted in and out of these cars, and not to mention that is feels like it is 100 degrees outside.  Since my husband and his son in law are nice guys, they were helping with moving most of the luggage.  I was very, very disappointed, so say the least.  

After our vacation, I wrote to Brant, and he said that since alot of flights had just arrived there was a bit of confusion.  I accepted and understood that answer since the vacation was now a done deal.

The question I still have is - Doesn't alot of flights arrive at the same time every single week????

Needless to say, I have returned to Thomas More!


----------



## hefleycatz (May 8, 2015)

*bumping old thread*

Is this still the case....does Thomas Moore still have a good rating?

This would be for airport service and also their Tours?

Thanks.

lee


----------



## pjrose (May 8, 2015)

hefleycatz said:


> Is this still the case....does Thomas Moore still have a good rating?
> 
> This would be for airport service and also their Tours?
> 
> ...



Hi again,
Good rating, yes.  

For airport service a lot of us prefer Cancun Valet, USA Transfers, or Canadian Transfers.  One advantage of them is that they will probably be less expensive if you have 3 or more people; you rent by the van and compared to Th Moore's shared by-the-head prices, it works out better.  You can reserve them online or via 800 number, using your CC - they are all reliable. An advantage of Th Moore is that the charge appears right on your resort bill. 

Tours, again Th Moore is more expensive and it's basically the same tours as the other services listed, but they are convenient and everything goes directly on your key-card and appears on your resort bill.  IF you have a group (4 or more?) it might be more cost effective - and will definitely be more comfortable and convenient - to rent a private van with driver.  This can be rented from Th Moore or the other services mentioned above.  You can go where you want, on your schedule, and many of the drivers also double as tour guides.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 12, 2015)

Thanks.   There will be just 2 of us.  Would it still be better to use The three that you mentioned?  

Lee


----------



## riverdees05 (May 13, 2015)

On the airport transportation, what is the recommended tip to the driver?   Also, on the private tours, what is the recommended tip to the driver?


----------

